# Branew R35 GTR in grey.



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

The bumpers look terrible and cheap too.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats not nice at all.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

In UK terms "That's Chav"


----------



## GALLA_4 (Jan 4, 2007)

Why perfect perfection! Lose the Halfords rubbish you got goin on mate ! Seriously before someone see's it!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

The Branew kit resumes about for what the general jap. R35 GTR customer stand for . . . pseudo-luxury-performance.

At least the silver looks better then the white demo car from them . . . and they didn't put the 3 exhaust kit either . . 











GALLA_4 said:


> Lose the Halfords rubbish you got goin on mate ! Seriously before someone see's it!


There is no "mate" here , the car is for sale at some japanese dealer, that's all. Probably an R35 GTR with crash history, then repaired with cheaper bumpers and wheels, then the OEMs.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Seriously, I'm surprised its not painted british racing green..
That would make it a perfect package though..


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

uke:


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Holy crap!!!! Don´t make me puke. How can a company practically destroy a perfect car?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Probabley the two worst examples of butchery to a Gtr I have ever seen .Nothing on that kit looks any good ,even the rear wing looks crap.Hard to say if the people that made that kit had seen a GTR before or maybe Stevie Wonder designed it :bawling:uke:uke:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

I think it looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

One completely ruined GTR....................CHAV.uke:

All it needs now is a few large green fusion stickers on it and a driver with gold chains,nike air max and a burbery baseball cap in it.


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

SHITE wheels!! Hate it.....trying to forget I ever saw it.


----------

